# Omotesando koffee opened in London Fitzrovia



## HollyBean (Sep 25, 2018)

Omotesando koffee is a Japanese coffee shop that opened its first shop in London on Rathbone Square (few minutes walk from Tottenham Court Road tube station).

The design is super clean and simple and every cup is brewed with great care.

You are welcomed by a nice lady at a reception style space, she'll take your order and payment and send you to the other part of the cafe to be served....

It could work well if there was another door on the other end allowing you to go out with your coffee back to the street....

They serve their own coffee blend as espresso based drinks and Assembly coffee as filter.

It is a bit pricey but worth the experience if you are in the area.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

As this is your first post I think we should be told if you have a financial interest in this business?


----------



## HollyBean (Sep 25, 2018)

Not at all 

Just like coffee and was impressed with this place.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Perhaps a little read of

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?54-New-Members-Section

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8150-New-Members-please-read-this-first

and an introductory post may be a good idea?

I am sure we will all look forward to you being a useful contributing member of this (in the main) forum.

Welcome!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Been waiting for this to open, but disappointed they are not using their old beans as filter too.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like a cool place, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Not for those that want to grab a quick shot or cup. Good coffee though, filter is prepared to order and with great care.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Was in there today...

Just to add not a lot in the way of inisight but perhaps just reaffirmation, if you like a faultless medium roast espresso then do give it a whirl...almost too perfect.

Was headed over to Ducaisse after but ran out of time and diverted to Prufrock for a scrumptious Kenyan AB filter and a splurge on beans and the latest Standart.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

What were the prices?


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

gman147 said:


> What were the prices?


Not cheap spro in Omotesandao was £3 take out and my filter in Prufrock was £4.50


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Absolutely fabulous coffee experience (although very busy). Using Assembly coffee, pour over, espresso and batch brew are all excellent. Cakes are also very nice - kashi cubes highly recommended.


----------

